# Which is good phone - n73 or k800i?



## lavis1780 (Apr 7, 2008)

i m looking for buying a new phone for camera and all other good features 
which one should i buy? N73 or k800i.
any other good camera phone in this range ?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 7, 2008)

K800i is not available in India. Instead of that K810i is available which is really cool...The camera is awesome. It will be around 11.5 k- 12k, I guess. Go for it.
N73 is bulky as compared 2 k810i...N73(116 gms), K810i (103 gms)


----------



## nikhilpai (Apr 7, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> K800i is not available in India. Instead of that K810i is available which is really cool...The camera is awesome. It will be around 11.5 k- 12k, I guess. Go for it.
> N73 is bulky as compared 2 k810i...N73(116 gms), K810i (103 gms)



Does just a difference of 13 gms make N73 a inferior phone?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 7, 2008)

No it is not inferior...But yes the k810i's camera is better particularly during night shots...


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 8, 2008)

k800i doesn't supports EDGE. Anyway n73 goins symbian series v3. n73 has little bit screen then k800i.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Apr 8, 2008)

never get n73. the common problem that users of it find is its slowness 
and when it is used with memory card it becomes too slow 
instead go with k810i that has the best 3.2 MP camera IMHO
and many other features


----------



## rajhot (Apr 8, 2008)

N73 me


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 8, 2008)

Do yourself a favour and avoid the N73. I would never even exchange my old and dilapidated 6681 for that phone. It hangs on you every two minutes, if you're lucky.


----------



## arun2105 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey there, K800i is indeed available in India but in with the model no K790i. It is same as K800i. K800i is better n best deal hands down against N73. N73 has a huge beautiful screen and a familiar well known user expandable OS but has lots of delay issues. if u can bare a slower OS then N73 may be worth to look at. But K790i's camera is the best in 3.2 class comparisons.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 9, 2008)

even I was looking for the same comparison.

But, I've "heard" that K810i has a poor battery life.
And secondly, I am not too sure about its unique keypad buttons.

In that case, N73 ME is definitely better !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^heard wrong..it has awesome battery backup..btw..do u wish to use the phone for more than 6 months??..if so..then opt out of symbian..

and bout the keypad...its quite good...u will need bout a week to get used to it...then..its childs play..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 9, 2008)

Get the n73me. Even tho it is a lil old it is still more usable and feature packed than any sub 15k SE fone. Also you ll never get bored atleast for an year with a symbian fone if you r a newbie.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 9, 2008)

N73 Me is good and feature rich but what 2 do bout its slowness...


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 9, 2008)

nopes.

IMO K810i is much more feature packed than N73 Me.


Both have 3.2 mp cam - Though pic quality of K810i is obviously better.

Music - Not much difference. (Personally I like all SE phones for music)

OS - Defiantly N73 wins here as it tuns on seris 60. But here too, K810i has multitasking facilities. And lots of apps available nowadays for SE phones.

Looks - K810i looks better than N73. (Though I am still not sure about its keypad).

What else do u want ???


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2008)

N73 ME anyday.
Symbain rocks & the newer firmware solved most of the slow performance & other issues.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 9, 2008)

Views seem 2 b divided here as 2 which one is better. I think it is just a matter of personal choice really. If u like the Symbian OS but can cope with N73 ME's  slow behavior, then go for the N73 ME..

If u want a better cam, then go 4 the K810i...

Overall both seem 2 b feature rich phones with great multimedia capabilities...


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 9, 2008)

n73me is quite slow, even after the updates..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2008)

lavis1780 said:


> i m looking for buying a new phone for camera and all other good features
> which one should i buy? N73 or k800i.
> any other good camera phone in this range ?



Hey y dont u add a voting pole here & see the winner


----------



## girish.g (Apr 9, 2008)

oh sh*t you dont even know the spelling of poll


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 9, 2008)

n73 is clearly better as very good cam +good operating system and the music is good too.
i am proud owner of one.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, according to me K810i is any day better than N73.

And for all N73 lovers, just tell me 1 point in which N73 beats (or even equals) K810i ??? (Except for the Symbian OS).


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2008)

^Do you want to start another SE vs NOKIA war??


----------



## krazzy (Apr 9, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> And for all N73 lovers, just tell me 1 point in which N73 beats (or even equals) K810i ??? (Except for the Symbian OS).


Gladly:
1. Bigger display,
2. Better, louder stereo speakers,
3. Better quality higher resolution video recording,
4. Lower price of memory cards,
5. Presence of both, EDGE and 3G (don't tell me you don't use 3G, it still counts as a feature.)
6. Much better built-in browser.
7. Ability to read office documents and pdfs by default,
8. Contacts and messages can hold unlimited entries respectively,

All this and if you add the advantages that a smartphone has over a standard feature phone, then N73 is miles ahead of K790i.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 10, 2008)

Not much difference between the two models, both have their pros and cons . But i would prefer n73me . You will get bored of k810 quickly then n73 because of s60 . It is a matter of personal choice , if you like se then k810 otherwise n73 , both are equally good.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I be happier to give you a more precise comparison.

You said, 

1. Bigger display - Sorry, but both have the same display size and colours. i.e.  											240 X 320 Pixels and 256K respectively.

2. Better, louder stereo speakers - I am not sure about the loudness, but K810i definitely has better speakers.

3. Better quality higher resolution video recording - I can't believe you actually compared the two cameras. Try it out yourself. You'll know the difference. As for stats, K810i has 

*Photo fix*
*BestPic™*
*Image stabiliser*
*Red-eye reduction*
*Video stabiliser*
*Xenon flash .*
4. Lower price of memory cards - No comments here.

5. Presence of both, EDGE and 3G  - You are right here. And as you guessed it right, since I don't use it, I don't need it !!!

6. Much better built-in browser - It's more of a personal choice rather than statistics. So, no use of arguing here.

7. Ability to read office documents and pdfs by default - Does the "default" thing make a difference ??? Don't be a kid. Both serve the same purpose.

8. Contacts and messages can hold unlimited entries respectively - Practically speaking, each one can hold unlimited entries.


Now, let me add a few more points:

1. Phone Memory - N73 has 42 MB shared memory. K810i has 64 MB Internal Memory.

2. Speed - Even a layman will agree that K810i is way faster than N73.

3. Dimensions - K810i has slightly smaller dimensions and less weight as compared to N73. I repeat, it's only slightly though.

4. Looks - Differs from person to person. I prefer K810i.



Sorry for such a long post. I had no option !!!


----------



## krazzy (Apr 10, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> Well, I be happier to give you a more precise comparison.
> 
> You said,
> 
> ...


1. I was talking physical size, not resolution. Both have the same resolution, but N73's display is 2.4" big compared to K790i's 2.0".

2. I guess you never heard N73's speakers. They're nearly twice as loud as that of K790i.

3. Why don't you read properly? I was clearly talking about the video recording whereas you gave me K790i's still image capturing features. Can you use Xenon flash for video recording? K790i can record video in QCIF resolution in 3gp format whereas N73 can record videos in CIF resolution in mp4 format.

4. You don't need it now. But you'll soon need it. 3G is coming to India BTW.

5. There is no personal choice issue here. S60 web browser is universally hailed as the best browser on any mobile phone. Once you use it, you just can't go back to standard cell phone web browsers. Its just like using a pc browser. I suggest you read about its merits and features.

7. Of course it makes a difference! I buy an N73, I open the box, take it out, connect it to my pc, transfer the pdfs and then view it on the phone. No need to bother with any additional software downloading, installing, etc. Can I do the same in K790i? I think not. Not only will I have to bother with downloading additional software, the quality of software itself (being Java) would be a concern and how well I be able to view my pdfs.

8. No. There is a limit to how much messages and contacts K790i can hold. I don't know the exact number of messages, but for contacts its 1000. For symbian phones, it depends upon the free memory. Considering messages and contacts consume memory in just bytes, what you have is a practically limitless number of contacts and messages.

Now about the points you posted:
1. Makes no difference if I have a 2gb card (which as I've said are dirt cheap now).

2. Agreed. Smartphones are always slower than standard phones. Nothing new here. I expect users to know this fact. People demanding ultra fast speeds should stay away from smartphones.

3. As you said, its only slight.

4. I prefer N73. I wanted to include this in my earlier list of advantages, but since its not exactly a feature, I didn't include it.

I don't mind long posts. As long as they're logical.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 10, 2008)

"krazzy" - I just don't seem to agree on 1 topic above.
That is about the camera. Besides and excellent camera, the video stabilizer always makes K810i videos/pictures superior to N73.

Keeping that apart, perhaps its just a matter of personal choice between k810i and N73.

Clearly, N73 is more for business class so that they can use its office softwares for viewing PDF's or doing job online.

Certainly I am not among them.

Besides calling/messaging I'd most use my cell for taking pictures and then music. 
In this respect, K810i looks better to me.

All in all, BOTH ARE GREAT PHONES.
Its just your personal  preferences that should matter while choosing one.

I hope "krazzy" will agree to this !!!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 10, 2008)

Chill out Guys...It is just a matter of personal preference and nothing else. Frankly speaking, no phone can said to be perfect and given 10/10. Each phone has its own pros and cons...

So, go ahead and choose any one of the two based on ur requirements and preferences...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 10, 2008)

You do know that the image/video stabilizer in K790i is digital and not mechanical? So to be honest, it really isn't that effective. Even GSMArena said that turning image stabilizer on hardly gave any noticeable improvement. As for image quality, I find both of them to be equally good. Personally I found it hard to choose between the true-to-the-original but dull image of K790i and the far-from-the-original but attractive image of the N73. I like them both. There is obviously no doubt that the Xenon flash gives K790i an incredible advantage in low light. 

As for videos N73 is simply superior. You just can't deny the advantage that the extra pixels and better format gives to N73's recorded videos. So in other words if you choose K790i you get great quality natural images and bright night shots whereas if you choose you get attractive and appealing day shots and good quality video recording.

Also it seems my posts have managed to change your views about the two phones. You have changed from your earlier attitude of "K790i is any day better than N73" to "Both are great phones". And it makes me happy in knowing that I was the one responsible in bringing about that change. Believe me I know that K790i is a great phone and would accept it any day. I only wanted to make clear that N73 is not as bad as you (or many others) perceive and definitely not inferior to K790i.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 10, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I only wanted to make clear that N73 is not as bad as you (or many others) perceive and definitely not inferior to K790i.



Well, I never actually perceived N73 as a bad phone.

And neither have I changed my attitude.

Look, even I am going to buy a phone around 13k segment (on this 28th) and so I've done a lot of research work.

My last four choices were N73 ME, 5620, Razr 2 V8 and K810i of which I felt the N73 ME and K810i were the bests.
K810i gave me an edge with the camera and I found it more appealing.  Secondly  N73 has become quite common these days.

So, I still do favour K810i over N73 Me and will do so any day !


----------



## krazzy (Apr 10, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> And neither have I changed my attitude.
> 
> ...
> 
> So, I still do favour K810i over N73 Me and will do so any day !


Yeah I thought it was too good to be true. Anyways if thats what you think....

BTW even I'm getting a new phone around that time.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 10, 2008)

oohh..man..not again.. 

well..@krazzy..if u dint kno..the k810 is highly moddable..the phone my friend is using..has been modded to better sound drivers and the sound output through the speakers is louder than that of the n73...(yeah u heard it right)

then again..the saturation levels can be increased..and well..the k800 stores details much better than the n73....its not about looking good in a pic..but its all about how u actually look..

the k810 has 3g btw..  

the only thing that the n73 beats the k810 is in vga(??) recording and the screen size(resolutions the same)...and yea..the symbian os..

i have nothing against nokia..the fact remains that the phone..using it for more than 4 months becomes damn slow and unresponsive..this comes by experience..not form a single phone..but many..

if u r sport enough to format ur phone very month.i think symbian shoudnt be a problem..


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 10, 2008)

> if u r sport enough to format ur phone very month.i think symbian shoudnt be a problem..



Eh? I have personally used and know several other people (in fact everyone who I know with a s60 phone) who have used s60 phones for two years+ without a format. Where do you come up with that quip?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 10, 2008)

@amd64_man 2005 - Who said N73 becomes slow after using??
In that case i have a friend who has used K750i & has changed to N73 ME,and he is glad that he made the move from SE to Nokia.

I ain't a Nokia Fanboy, bear that in mind.
Not to flame you but if people don't know how to use Symbian then please don't buy them.

If anyone here buys symbian then do check this before saying crap this symbian is slow.


----------



## vista__n00b (Apr 10, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> the k810 has 3g btw..


Yes, but no EDGE so until we have 3G in India...that is still a minus point for K790i/K800i/K810i.





> i have nothing against nokia..the fact remains that the phone..using it for more than 4 months becomes damn slow and unresponsive..this comes by experience..not form a single phone..but many..


Good joke 


> if u r sport enough to format ur phone very month.i think symbian shoudnt be a problem..


I've been following your posts in Mobile Monsters and it is not hidden that you favour SE a lot but this is just FUD spreading fanboyism. Please cut it out. I currently have 4 Symbian phones in my very own home for last 2+ years (bought...used...sold around 20+ of them in this period) and formatting is the last thing we do with them! Sheesh!!!

P.S. Just wanted to add another point to the discussion and it is that Nokia phones have much better resale value. You might say that you are not buying a phone for re-selling but it is always a good thing to have in your bag cos one day you WILL want to upgrade


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 10, 2008)

@amd64_man2005-- dude pls use n82.. and  post its cons here .. i would love to know it from u since ur always recommending sony over nokia ..  

that if u could find any ...

and my personal exp with n73me and k790i was .. for daylight shots - n73 cam better .. for night shots- k790i cos of xenon flash ..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 10, 2008)

krazzy said:


> BTW even I'm getting a new phone around that time.



So, which one are you getting ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 10, 2008)

naah..my next phone will either be the XPERIA or the shiho(7.2 phone from sony)

and dude..those who are telling me that symbian phones dont run slow after 2 years of usage..u are telling me that the 3230s and the 6670s availbale then are not slow..how can i forget the 6600...yea...but thru all this crap nokia also released the 6630..one hell of a phone..used it..and worked like a charm even after an year of usage..other than that..all phones were pathetic...u cudnt write an sms with songs running in the background...

and sum1 here was trying to tell me that symbian running slow is a fault of the user...cool...i multitask a LOT..nokia is pathetic at that..and yea...i closed al applications..updated the firmware??..sorry..the 5700 dint have any new firmware 6 months to its release..and i m not into applicatrions..i installed officesuite and had to uninstall it coz..the phone hung when i tried to open files more than 2 mb...to each his own...

@yogi-thnx..tried the n95..n82 is no different..m a 19 year old...i dont like bricks or soap shaped phones..yea feature wise no phone comes twice as close..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 10, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> oohh..man..not again..
> 
> well..@krazzy..if u dint kno..the k810 is highly moddable..the phone my friend is using..has been modded to better sound drivers and the sound output through the speakers is louder than that of the n73...(yeah u heard it right)
> 
> ...


I've used Symbian phones for a long time. Still I've never seen Symbian phones getting slow over time. They're either slow from the beginning (6600, 3230, etc.) or they're just fast (5700, N82, E51). I've never seen them getting slow over time. That sounds frightningly like the OS we all know so well (yeah its Windows!). I don't know why you felt so. But I'd completely disagree. 

About K810i being moddable, I'll tell you not everyone can do it. I have a SE phone which I've heard can be modded to some degree. Still I never had the nerve to do it since I was afraid I'll brick it. Modding requires patience and some skill and know-how and a lot of confidence. Also I might ask you why should I buy a K810i, then go through the trouble and risk of modding it when I could just buy a louder phone for the same money? I can understand buying the K550i (which is cheaper) and modding it to W610i (which is significantly more expensive). But buying a phone and making it just as good at something which costs the same doesn't make sense when you could've just bought the other phone. 

K810i having 3G, I know about it. But it'll be some time till I can use it. N73 has EDGE as well as 3G, which makes it present as well as future proof.

In the end, I'll request the other guys replying here to chill out. I don't want what started out as a civil discussing with @iatb_gourav to become another Nokia v/s SE war. I've had enough of them to fill an entire book. They don't get you anywhere. Most end with hatred for fellow members and opposing brands. So, Peace Out!

@iatb_gourav, I'm buying Nokia 5700 Xpress Music.


----------



## vista__n00b (Apr 10, 2008)

> So, Peace Out!


Okkk...I edited my post after reading it! Hmph...cooling down is so vanilla


----------



## utsav (Apr 10, 2008)

N73 can also give gud night shots with proper settings. Couple of days back i took some night shots which were gud enough. Symbian fones can get slow after some time if people using it install and uninstall loads of unsigned apps in it. Default thing matters a lot. Dont expect evry1 to mod his/her fone to get better sound. He may end up ****ing up the fone in the process. One thing is very rightly said by a sony fanboy here "its not abt looking good in a pic but its how u actually look" its because jiski ankhen kharab ho usse acchhi picture bhi kharab lagti hai aur bekar picture acchhi lagti hai  i think its clear now guys y sony erricson rocks in the eyes of its fanboys  ab kya quad core proccy aur 2gb dual channel ram daal du n73 ko fast banane ke liye.

Another thing. N73 has video stabilisation too so there is nothing to bragg abt that only SE has it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 10, 2008)

y dont u post some shots with ur n73 and i will post some with a k810...we will see who wins...better shots ha..lets c...

@utsav-u misinterpretted what i said....

@krazzy...stay away from the 5700..get the 6500 slide instead..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 11, 2008)

A S40 phone?? No way! I like to consider myself as a power user and S40 can't even minimize java apps. I'd rather buy W580i. I'm buying 5700 because
1. It is S60 (most important reason)
2. It has EDGE Class 32 (second most important reason).
Plus it also has a decent display, stereo speakers and powerful processor and supports high capacity cards. Good enough for me. I don't need a good camera (just bought a 7mpix Cyber-shot) and 5700 sound quality should be sufficient (there is a possibility of me getting a Zen or PSP in the future). So 5700 FTW!


----------



## utsav (Apr 11, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> y dont u post some shots with ur n73 and i will post some with a k810...we will see who wins...better shots ha..lets c...



wtf u mean? Do you wanna do some fight ? Did i said that n73 gives better night shots than k810 i said that n73 can give good enough shots with proper settings which many people are unable to do. If u cant even read that properly then i have nothing to say. Go lick ur SE. I hope SE will employ you in their company soon for the false notion you are spreading abt nokia and other brands. U wanna say nokia makes bricks and no stylish phones. Go and have a look at N76 ,a great classy looker. Man i have never seen so stubborn forum member like you. in any forums i visit.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^naaah...went thru ur posts..u were sumhow trying to showcase that that the n73 produces better shots than the k serie phones...okk..i will post some k810 pics in a couple of days..(need to get it from a friend)..will be modded tho..

threadstarter can refer to the cam section for pics from both the phones..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 11, 2008)

Never go for any of those slow Nokia CR@P!!! Any Sony Ericsson will be a better thing to own. I have 10 years of exp with nokia phones and a lil less with Symbian series. Nokia always gives a lot less for the money you pay, plus you will always have that 'something is missing' kind of itch with nokia phones. Believe me, i have gone through all this. I was a symbian series fan mainly because of its 'add-features-anytime-using-software' facility,but dude that comes on a price of no-so-good music quality, bulk and crappy, slow processors that is never up to mark no matter what device you take.
I also developed some apps for symbian os for personal use, its quiet hard to program too. If programmability is a concern then go for a Windows Mobile instead. atleast you can program using .NET framework, which is quiet easy to program in comparison to Symbia C++ platform. Also the ericsson platform supports some of the latest and the coolest JSRs from J2ME platform that makes SE a good platform for java apps development, and believe me java apps on a SE phone runs at least 5 times faster than a nokia. I didn't missed most of the apps that i use to use on my cr@p Noki@ 3230, when i recently switched to SE W660i. I have a full features english dictionary, the gmail and yahoo go e-mail apps, an e-book reader in which i can read all my harry potter pir@ted e books comfortably, Opera mini 4.1 beta browser (although the inbuilt Netfront is good too) and the default ones that come with phone.Plus, i now have MOrange thats a really cool push chat app, with a cool UI and support for yahoo, gtalk, msn, aol etc. So overall, my software bundle is good for all my work.

So if the main concern is great music player, radio, great camera, snappy processor with animated, funky looking, responsive UI, cool java software platform support, and no 'itchy' feeling , go for a SE phone!

SONY ERICSSON ROCKS!!!!  

All these are my personal comments and are result of my great frustration with nokia phones, in general. So no offence to anyone. 

 Now i am feeling a lil better  i love this forum


----------



## VISHNU@ANCHAL (Apr 11, 2008)

N73 is better........


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Now i am feeling a lil better  i love this forum


back to atmospheric pressure ?? 



_


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 11, 2008)

^Ya   you know, sometimes you just have this sudden, incurable urge to express your feelings, That i was having  
Seriously speaking, actually, i WAS very fed up with Nokia. No offence to the company, but i dont like their handset making and marketing strategy at present. And from the time they had shifted their manufacturing in china, their handsets have also lost resale value. My nokia 3230 got rusted   from side even when i always use to put it inside a cover, can you believe that?? with a mobile phone?? After 1 year of use, specially if you have a very 'chatty' kind of girlfriend like mine, the phone actually start looking like briks, specially the red nokia 3230   And my experiance with N Series was also not up to the mark, in the 10-15,000 price range of handsets, in which sony phones or may be some others too have very good products.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 11, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Never go for any of those slow Nokia CR@P!!! Any Sony Ericsson will be a better thing to own. I have 10 years of exp with nokia phones and a lil less with Symbian series. Nokia always gives a lot less for the money you pay, plus you will always have that 'something is missing' kind of itch with nokia phones. Believe me, i have gone through all this. I was a symbian series fan mainly because of its 'add-features-anytime-using-software' facility,but dude that comes on a price of no-so-good music quality, bulk and crappy, slow processors that is never up to mark no matter what device you take.
> I also developed some apps for symbian os for personal use, its quiet hard to program too. If programmability is a concern then go for a Windows Mobile instead. atleast you can program using .NET framework, which is quiet easy to program in comparison to Symbia C++ platform. Also the ericsson platform supports some of the latest and the coolest JSRs from J2ME platform that makes SE a good platform for java apps development, and believe me java apps on a SE phone runs at least 5 times faster than a nokia. I didn't missed most of the apps that i use to use on my cr@p Noki@ 3230, when i recently switched to SE W660i. I have a full features english dictionary, the gmail and yahoo go e-mail apps, an e-book reader in which i can read all my harry potter pir@ted e books comfortably, Opera mini 4.1 beta browser (although the inbuilt Netfront is good too) and the default ones that come with phone.Plus, i now have MOrange thats a really cool push chat app, with a cool UI and support for yahoo, gtalk, msn, aol etc. So overall, my software bundle is good for all my work.
> 
> So if the main concern is great music player, radio, great camera, snappy processor with animated, funky looking, responsive UI, cool java software platform support, and no 'itchy' feeling , go for a SE phone!
> ...


Krazy_About_Technology, there are few mistakes that you've done that I'd like to bring to your notice.
1. You are comparing Nokia's smartphones with SE's regular feature phones. 

2. You are comparing W660i with 3230 which is atleast two year older than W660i. I'm sure you know at what rate technology progresses and two years in tech world is a lot of time.
A fairer comparison would be if you would've compared W660i with 5310. Its like you're comparing chalk with cheese and complaining how the chalk doesn't taste nearly as good.

Smartphones phones are different from standard phones. Please understand this fact. They're made for different people with different needs. 3230's specs weren't hidden from you before buying it and neither did Nokia force it down your throat. It was your decision to get a smartphone. 

When I get my N-Gage QD, I was precisely aware of its capabilities. I knew it couldn't play music well or be as fast as a standard phone, but I also knew what it was capable of and that was something other phones could not do. Thats why I bought it. 

If you look at SE's smartphones, you'll see all is not rosy there as well. Neither of them are blazing fast or have all the features under the sun. If you compare Nokia's smartphones with those of SE, you might just prefer Nokia's. Infact I'd even say Nokia makes the best smartphones around. If you compare them with the Windows Mobile phones which don't even have decent cameras and multimedia features, than you'll realise Nokia's smartphones are far ahead. Infact when it comes to multimedia Nokia's smartphones are the best in the business (compared to other smartphones) and even surpass standard phones in some aspects (camera in N82, music playback in N91 and N81, video playback in N95 8gb, etc.).

So in the end I'll request people not to compare smartphones with regular feature phones and end my speech. That'll be $10 please!


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 11, 2008)

krazzy said:


> In the end, I'll request the other guys replying here to chill out. I don't want what started out as a civil discussing with @iatb_gourav to become another Nokia v/s SE war.



Did we have a war ???

I thought it was only a "gentleman's" discussion.

Well, we both just expressed our views on which phone we like.
That's it ??

BTW, anyone knows what accessories do they give bundled with K810i and what are the colour options available for the same ?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ Well personal choice also i guess. And i was not comparing only a3230 with SE W660i, look at n72. I know what smartphones are and i am using many of these for years. I have programmed them myself too. So i m not saying anything blindly. Before, i never looked anything other than nokia while purchasing. It was my experience with a "made in china" 6600 (authentic though), 3230, n72 and n70ME after which i got bad feeling about them. And if you are talking about phones in the 20,000 + category, have a look at Windows Mobile Phones from HTC and others. I cannot afford that. I know that Nokia have very decent smartphones and symbian is a very mature platform, but can you justify the bad speakers of 3230 when even 7610 had better? I mean would not like to have features of a modern phone, if you have a smartphone, would you like to just feed it with software and let it scream on your face everytime you hear a ringtone? Smartphones have additional programmability features but that never justifies bad multimedia support, at least for me.they always remove some very useful feature from phones just to keep them selling. 7610 didn't had radio, but good speaker, 3230 had radio, had mp3, but a pathetic speaker, what is the meaning of that? someone who is paying 9-10 thousand rupees for a phone with MP3 shouldn't get at least bearable quality of sound? In contrast with that Sony Ericsson phones in general have all the essentials in every phone, just one or other thing up and down, but for me personally, i found myself comfortable in making choices in SE phones. 
SE Smartphones use UIQ which i personally dont like so never purchased any. Smartphone features are good in Nokia, and now with programming tools like python for s60 etc, its easier to program. I was just talking about the programmability options available with SE phones , they are not dumb phones either, if not smart.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 11, 2008)

@amd --  dont judge n82 by n95 ..have u tried n95 regular or n958gb ? cos i find n82 completely different from those although it resembles n95 8gb in hardware department .. n95 old one is nowhere close to n82..

and yes .. symbian phones get slow with time ..my n73me was same ..so u hve to take good care .. its not that nokia does not release a good round phone ..  have a look at n82 .. simply superb phone ..and my new 8gb microsd card works like a charm in it ..upto  6gb is loaded upto now and still no issues with speed .. 

try n82 personally ..and then comment ..

and i am not a nokia fanboy .. i still miss my k750i as well as k790i ..


----------



## utsav (Apr 11, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^naaah...went thru ur posts..u were sumhow trying to showcase that that the n73 produces better shots than the k serie phones...okk..i will post some k810 pics in a couple of days..(need to get it from a friend)..will be modded tho..
> 
> threadstarter can refer to the cam section for pics from both the phones..



i cant stop laughing now. Just quote a line whr i said n73 is better than k series in night shots. I havnt edited my posts. N73 is better in daylight shots and thats what matters more if you are not nocturnal. For nocturnal people k series is better . A normal person will take more shots during the day than in the night


----------



## krazzy (Apr 11, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> 7610 didn't had radio, but good speaker, 3230 had radio, had mp3, but a pathetic speaker, what is the meaning of that? someone who is paying 9-10 thousand rupees for a phone with MP3 shouldn't get at least bearable quality of sound? In contrast with that Sony Ericsson phones in general have all the essentials in every phone, just one or other thing up and down, but for me personally, i found myself comfortable in making choices in SE phones.


Yes that is true. Nokia does not put all the features in one phone. Because they have other phones to sell as well. If they put all the features in one phone, only that phone will sell while others will collect dust in the shop. This is common practice with companies with many products. SE did not do this previously because they simply did not have as many phone and all their phones had a sizeable price difference between them. So they could afford to put many features in one phone. But look at them now. As their product portfolio increased, they started doing the same practice as Nokia does. W910i has only 2mpix camera despite its high price. W890i has a 3mpix camera but no auto focus. K850i has good features but it lacks W910i's display. W960i despite being so expensive lacks a 5mpix camera. W580i camera lacks auto focus which the much cheaper W810i has. So you see, its a common practice with manufacturers once their number of products in the market increases. They have to use the knife somewhere to ensure that no one product jeopardizes the sales of other. There are some features that SE phones never offered. None of their smartphones ever had EDGE. None of their phones has a 3.5mm jack despite some of them being labelled music phones. Most of their phones have small displays. So you see its not all perfect here as well.



iatb.gourav said:


> Did we have a war ???
> 
> I thought it was only a "gentleman's" discussion.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what I said. We were having a discussion but that led to others having war about it.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 11, 2008)

ya you are right, it happens with all companies. I am not saying SE doesn't have any problems.May be because personally for me, how sweet my ringtone and MP3 sounds is of greater importance for me along with general PIM features, a decent enough 2 MP camera and some useful softwares(whether  they are in java or anything else, i dont care), within the proce range of 9000, the move from Nokia to SE was smooth and joyful for me.  So no offence. ok. And ya, sony ericsson do have 3.55 mm jacks but its in the headphone, the headphones can be detached from the cable to reveal the 3.5 mm jack, i donno why they used the crappy pop port like thing, which gets stained touch points after some days of usage. It gets bad very quickly if proper cleaning is not done regularly 

^^ WAR???? Are we having a war? i thought we were discussing?  and if it seems so from my first post in this thread, then i apologize, i was feeling a little frustrated at that time


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 11, 2008)

Ultimately, we come to the same conclusion once again.

That both N73 ME & SE K810i are equally good (and bad).
It's all about the personal use that makes the difference.

BTW, I just discovered another reason to prefer K810i from N73.
Well, I am a "big" fan of Hrithik and he being the brand ambassador of SE tempts me even more to get a K810i.

Now I hope we don't start a war between Hrithik and Shahrukh.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2008)

nah..SE rocks...coz of maria sharapova.. 

@utsav-let actions speak for themselves.. 

@yogi-thats what i m trying to say..have u noticed what nokia is aiming at??..the only firmwares that come out are for the high end phones..the n95s and the n82s..have u heard of a company that does nto release a fimrware 8 months into a phones release??..i was fed up with my 5700..and u cant evne mod it...SE still releases regular firmwares for its k750.a 3 year old model..

but peaple here aretrying to base the facts that symbian phones dont go slow over the years..except phones like the n82 and the n95..show me a phone which acts the same 6 months into usage..dont name the n73..i will eat my hat rather than believing its a great phone...

Do u guys remember the n90??..the nokia 2 mp phone with a ccd lens??..my friend bought it for 35k...but nokia simply refused to bring out new firmwares...but sumhow its still working and he wont let go of it..

i keep on stating that if u like symbian go forward..but be prepared to face the consequences later..if its not an ultra high end phone....but dont keep on blabbering like a 9 month baby that nokia blows away all competition..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> but peaple here aretrying to base the facts that symbian phones dont go slow over the years..except phones like the n82 and the n95..show me a phone which acts the same 6 months into usage..dont name the n73..i will eat my hat rather than believing its a great phone...



I am a proud owner of Nokia 5700,being using it for 4 months & still no slow or for matter of fact any other problem. I have loaded it with a 2GB card packed to brim, still no hangups or restarts.

@Krazzy - You have selected a good phone, don't change your decision.Nokia 5700 rocks, believe me as I am also a power user like you.
Me too thought like you for example,5700 has fast proccy,Class 32 GPRS & EDGE & 3G too. 
Also I am going to buy a DSLR soon.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 11, 2008)

U guys have confused me as 2 which one I should go for now K810i or N73 ME??

I had made up my mind firmly 2 get K810i but after reading the posts of some forum members, I am now a little inclined towards N73 ME? Which one should I buy???????


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought so,this will lead to confusion. 
According to me get the N73.
But again be ready for more confusion when others arrive.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 11, 2008)

Another thing, Is it possible 4 me 2 transfer my Outlook contacts to N73 ME with the bundled Nokia PC Suite Software????

I have a K750i currently and I keep all my contacts updated in PC and phone by the bundled SE PC Suite..Is such a thing possible with N73 ME??


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes you can use Nokia Pc Suite to transfer your contacts to N73.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 11, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> U guys have confused me as 2 which one I should go for now K810i or N73 ME??
> 
> I had made up my mind firmly 2 get K810i but after reading the posts of some forum members, I am now a little inclined towards N73 ME? Which one should I buy???????



I was (or rather am) in the same state of confusion.
But, this is one question which you have to answer yourself.

First make a list of the priorities of the features that you will be using in your cell. Only that can help you choose the right phone.

If you prefer music to camera,
or take more of video recording than still pictures,
or intend to use office applications,
or are a symbian fan,
THEN GO FOR NOKIA N73 ME.

Otherwise, as in my case, if you too,
Give more preference to camera than music,
or take more still pictures esp at night,
or use usually Java apps,
THEN GO FOR SE K810i.

Also, I find K810i more attractive looking and unique as compared to N73 which are quite common these days. That gives me an additional reason to opt K810i.

All in all, both are great phones.
You won't be at loss buying either of them.
If you are still confused, then list down your requirements. That'll help.

_And if you are not even able to make any decision at all, then just tell whom do u like more, Hrithik or Shahrukh ??? (Just Kiddin ... )_


----------



## utsav (Apr 11, 2008)

i bought the N73 ME two weeks back and i am finding that it has become lot more faster with the newer firmware . I have seen old N73 ME firmware to be slow and many things but almost every issue has been solved.
i multitask in N73 ME by running torrent downloads in the background 
Listening to music and surfing the net at the same time and then too i dont get any hang or crashes. So the people who gave negative rep to n73 is due to the old firmware they have used. Cam and music quality is simply great.


----------



## arun2105 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey TGPraveen...just cuz u have N73, Plz Don give farce opinions about Mobile Devices based on your fantasy assumptions. I have read numerous reviews about K790i/K800i 3.2 M.Pixel camera being the best and close to a digital camera in 3.2 Pixel range so far.  

My friends owns it...try to compare N73 n SE OS for once before you make judgments and drive other people's opinion. SE never had any issues with slower OS except some models like p990i when loaded with apps. Nokia Symbian OS's offer better contents compared to SE but they ain't good when it comes to speed.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2008)

obviosuly a new phone wont hang and go slow...wait for a few months..@g5-good for u...i used to multitask my device a lot and it hung like nething...and i also got the ehile sscreen of death..or watever they call it many a times...

btw i dont find the headphone quality of the k810 any less than the n73..esp if u mod it..u will know how good it can get..just load in the w810 drivers and ur ready to roll with a cybershot walkman.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 11, 2008)

@iatb.gaurav - Thanks a lot 4 ur advice...I am gonna follow it...

I would have preferred to get N82 but it seems out of my budget at the present moment...I think I am gonna stick to the decision of getting K810i as I intend to take a lot of photos with it...Music definitely is not that important 4 me...


----------



## utsav (Apr 11, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> obviosuly a new phone wont hang and go slow...wait for a few months..@g5-good for u...i used to multitask my device a lot and it hung like nething...and i also got the ehile sscreen of death..or watever they call it many a times...
> 
> btw i dont find the headphone quality of the k810 any less than the n73..esp if u mod it..u will know how good it can get..just load in the w810 drivers and ur ready to roll with a cybershot walkman.



i have installed and uninstalled over 350 apps and games in these 14 days and i have 96 apps currently on the fone itself. Do u know what is multitasking? I am currently downloading 13 torrents using symtorrent, running opera mini to post in this forum, listening to linkin park songs, and google maps is open in background. Still no performance issues. Ur posts clearly states that se fones needs to modded to become good. 80% people get bored with their se fones due to lack of apps. U just cant keep on modding the fone or gazing at the fone admiring its beauty. The fone needs to do something extra also. I have seen a combined review of n73 and k790 on tech 2 in cnbc. They clearly showed that n73 is better than k790 in day shots.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^check out gsmarena,mobile0review,phonearena and other sites if i can recall..u will check them out yourself or do u want me to link them..nah..better check them out yourself..me busy with jee on sunday..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 12, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @iatb.gaurav - Thanks a lot 4 ur advice...I am gonna follow it...
> 
> I would have preferred to get N82 but it seems out of my budget at the present moment...I think I am gonna stick to the decision of getting K810i as I intend to take a lot of photos with it...Music definitely is not that important 4 me...



You are always welcome.
And I am glad I helped you choose your phone.
You won't believe how much I had to think before coming to this conclusion.
Besides camera, I also strongly admire the beauty of K810i as compared to the "so common" N73.
And they lots of Java apps are available these days. So, its out of question to run out of apps for SE phones.

BTW, wen ru getting ur phone ?



utsav said:


> i I have seen a combined review of n73 and k790 on tech 2 in cnbc. They clearly showed that n73 is better than k790 in day shots.


@utsav Check out the best camera phone review by techtree.com ( *www.techtree.com/India/Guides/Best_Camera_Phones_3MP_and_5MP/551-88449-556.html ). I find their reviews excellent. And they clearly state that the winner of 3.2 mp camera phone is SE K790i and/or K810i .


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 12, 2008)

@iatb.gourav - I hope 2 get my phone by the end of this month..
Will defintely post my experiences with it after using it 4 sometime...

btw, Is N82 better than N73 and K810i???


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 12, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @iatb.gourav -
> 
> 
> btw, Is N82 better than N73 and K810i???



way way better .. amazing phone ..get it if u can ..

dont take techtree reviews seriously ... check gsmarena , mobile-review or mobileburn for that matter ..

and my personal take is n73me is better for daylight shots .. k790i is better for night ones ... used both phones .. hence telling from experience .. not from just reading reviews ..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 12, 2008)

this link shows comparision between sek810 and nokia n73 not n73me , remember that n73me is slightly better than normal n73
*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=1839&idPhone1=1550


----------



## krazzy (Apr 12, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> remember that n73me is slightly better than normal n73


Umm... No actually. They're quite the same when it comes to hardware. Its just the phone colour and the supplied accessories that differ.



Krazy_About_Technology said:


> WAR???? Are we having a war? i thought we were discussing?  and if it seems so from my first post in this thread, then i apologize, i was feeling a little frustrated at that time


I wasn't talking about our discussing, which was just that, a discussion. I was talking about others.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 12, 2008)

Even I am going to get K810i at the end of this month.
Now busy with my entrance tests ...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

get SE k800i


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2008)

offtopic:^^kal ka kya plans hai??


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> offtopic:^^kal ka kya plans hai??



did u ask me ???

still, lets see how the jee papers come tomorrow.
It'll surely be very tough this time as papers are set frm roorkee.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^check out gsmarena,mobile0review,phonearena and other sites if i can recall..u will check them out yourself or do u want me to link them..nah..better check them out yourself..me busy with jee on sunday..


I would say only to go for N73 if you need Symbian.......

Else get K810i....Moreover K810i has Xenon flash.....

Offtopic: All the best for your JEE amd64 & gourav.....


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 12, 2008)

amd64 & gourav- All the best for your entrance examinations..Hope u do well....

Is A2DP available in N73 ME?..Digit Mag had carried a shootout of cellphones in the Aug edition last yr and in the spec sheet of N73 ME given in the mag, it is mentioned that N73 ME does not have A2DP???? Is this true Guys???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2008)

nah..a2dp was introduced in the latter firmwares..v4 to be precise..yea..a2dp is available..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 12, 2008)

What's a JEE? BTW gourav even I'm a Hrithik fan but the truth is even Hrithik doesn't use SE phones. He has an iPhone. I saw a pic of him in Bombay Times once talking on his iPhone when he was made Bombay Times Special Editor of the Day.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 12, 2008)

Thatz very natural... People who advertise a particular product generally don't tend 2 use it...

N82 seems 2 b a complete phone...I just read its review...It has everything....Xenon flash, autofocus, 5 MP camera, Sound quality also seems 2 b great acc. 2 the review...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 12, 2008)

N82 is probably the best phone available in India today. It has everything except the kitchen-sink. It is an awesome and highly recommended phone to anyone who can afford to spend 20k+.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 12, 2008)

Is its price expected 2 come down in the next 2 months or so??

I can wait 4 2-3 months and then get the N82 straight away..


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

krazzy said:


> N82 is probably the best phone available in India today. It has everything except the kitchen-sink. It is an awesome and highly recommended phone to anyone who can afford to spend 20k+.


will it make me a sandwich ?? 


p.s. me wants the black one 
_


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 12, 2008)

Is black edition of N82 available in India or not yet??


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 12, 2008)

^I haven't seen the Black one yet.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> What's a JEE?



IIT - Joint Entrance Examination.........


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> What's a JEE? BTW gourav even I'm a Hrithik fan but the truth is even Hrithik doesn't use SE phones. He has an iPhone. I saw a pic of him in Bombay Times once talking on his iPhone when he was made Bombay Times Special Editor of the Day.



Does that mean that Hrithik uses a cracked phone ? (As iphone has not been officially launched in India).

And anyways, guys, I've just given my JEE. Thank god it wasn't as tough as I expected.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> BTW gourav even I'm a Hrithik fan but the truth is even Hrithik doesn't use SE phones. He has an iPhone. I saw a pic of him in Bombay Times once talking on his iPhone when he was made Bombay Times Special Editor of the Day.


I would prefer W960i anytime over iPhone......iPhone has nothing much to be hyped about. The only thing is that it is from Apple and even that doesn't make it so special except for Apple fanboys.

@gourav:
So what rank do you expect??......


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @gourav:
> So what rank do you expect??......



Well, I can't even guess this in my wildest dreams.
Who know how the rest of the 3.2 lakh students performed ???

Anyways, we are going off topic ....

No one has anything to discuss over the N73 ME vs K810i ???

Okey, lets me ask a general question ??

In terms of looks, which one do u guys prefer, N73 ME (Black one) or K810i ???


----------



## krazzy (Apr 13, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> will it make me a sandwich ??


No. And it doesn't make you coffee either. So if you want a phone that'll make you a sandwich or coffee, stay away from N82. Otherwise it is _the_ phone to get.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 14, 2008)

Any official date for the launch of black N82 in India...Does anyone knows??


----------



## Hank Freid (May 12, 2008)

I would recomend the N73. Nokia has a good warrenty system and  also long battery. if you drop it, they will replace it (free of charge). The N73 is a Superior   phone and has cool designs or features, whatever you want to call it. So forget the K-whatever the numbers are and get the N73. So you canTrust me on this.

Regards:
Hank Freid


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

Arey uncle, Bacche ne ek mahine pehle fone le bhi liya.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Arey uncle, Bacche ne ek mahine pehle fone le bhi liya.


Lol...I think he is an American and will not understand English.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2008)

Hank Freid said:


> I would recomend the N73. Nokia has a good warrenty system and  also long battery. if you drop it, they will replace it (free of charge). The N73 is a Superior   phone and has cool designs or features, whatever you want to call it. So forget the K-whatever the numbers are and get the N73. So you canTrust me on this.
> 
> Regards:
> Hank Freid




thats the most horrendous piece of rubbish i have ever heard...

battery life-my friends k810 runs 4 days on normal usage,the n73 manages 1
warranty system-both have 1 year warranty and they dont reply the phone on physical damage..atleast in kolkata
cool designs-i hardly find peaple who like the bulk of the n73
extra features-vga recording and symbian to go for it..thats about it..


----------

